# Catholic doctrine teaches that Muslims can be saved !



## dudley (Apr 21, 2012)

Romans 10:9 If you confess with your mouth that Jesus is Lord and believe in your heart that God raised him from the dead, you will be saved

When I read the following I thanked God that I am no longer a Roman catholic! 

Catholic doctrine teaches that Muslims can be saved even though they deny the crucifixion and deity of Jesus Christ. 
Catholic Catechism, par. 841 The Church's relationship with the Muslims. 'The plan of salvation also includes those who acknowledge the Creator, in the first place amongst whom are the Muslims; these profess to hold the faith of Abraham, and together with us they adore the one, merciful God, mankind's judge on the last day.' [LG 16; cf. NA 3.] 
Koran Sura (Chapter) 4 verse 157 "But they killed him [Christ] not nor crucified him, but so it was made to appear to them. They killed him not. Nay, God raised him up unto himself." 
(Islam teaches that God transfigured someone else to look like Jesus and that person died on the Cross, not Jesus. Then, God raised Jesus the prophet and apostle bodily into heaven and said "You told people you are My Son. You lied! Why did you do this?" Jesus the prophet repented and God forgave him. In the last days, the final great Muslim prophet will come with Jesus, and this repentant Jesus will admit to people that he lied and is not the Messiah, that this final prophet is the Messiah.) 
Koran Sura 5 verse 78 "Christ, the Son of Mary, was no more than an apostle." 
Koran Sura 5 verse 75 "They do blaspheme who say God is Christ, the Son of Mary." 
John 3:18 Whoever believes in him [Jesus] is not condemned, but whoever does not believe stands condemned already because he has not believed in the name of God's one and only Son. 
John 14:6 Jesus answered, "I am the way and the truth and the life. No one comes to the Father except through me." 
Acts 4:11-12 [11] He is "the stone you builders rejected, which has become the capstone [cornerstone of a building]." [12] Salvation is found in no one else, for there is no other name under heaven given to men by which we must be saved. 
John 5:22-23 [22] Moreover, the Father judges no one, but has entrusted all judgment to the Son, [23] that all may honor the Son just as they honor the Father. He who does not honor the Son does not honor the Father, who sent him. 
As these verses indicate, the Koran, the scripture of Islam teaches and Moslems believe that Jesus Christ is not God. Sadly, this means that, like all others who don't believe in the deity of Christ, all Moslems who believe the teachings of their religion are condemned to eternal punishment. Many people, both Christian and non-Christian, find this teaching offensive and call Christians bigots, prejudiced, and/or narrow-minded. The Christian belief is based on the teachings of the Bible, not on personal likes or dislikes. The vast majority of Moslems are nice, decent, kind, hard-working people. No true Christian takes pleasure or joy in the thought of BILLIONS of people being punished for ETERNITY, but that is exactly what the New Testament says will happen. But the official Catechism of the Catholic Church denies this biblical teaching. 

"Wait a minute! First you say that Catholic doctrine teaches the Catholic Church is necessary for salvation, then you say that Catholic doctrine teaches that Muslims will be saved, even though they aren't members of the Catholic Church! That doesn't make sense!" 

Not only that but being I am no longer Roman catholic, that false church teaches others that I am condemned to hell because I excomunicated myself from the true church!

Catholic Catechism, par. 870 "The sole Church of Christ which in the Creed we profess to be one, holy, catholic, and apostolic, . . . subsists in the Catholic Church, which is governed by the successor of Peter [i.e., the pope] and by the bishops in communion with him. Nevertheless, many elements of sanctification and of truth are found outside its visible confines'(LG 8). 

Catholic Catechism, par. 846 How are we to understand this affirmation, often repeated by the Church Fathers? [Cf. Cyprian, Ep. 73.21: PL 3, 1169; De unit.: PL 4, 509-536.] Re-formulated positively, it means that all salvation comes from Christ the Head through the Church which is his Body: Basing itself on Scripture and Tradition, the Council teaches that the Church, a pilgrim now on earth, is necessary for salvation: the one Christ is the mediator and the way of salvation; he is present to us in his body which is the Church. He himself explicitly asserted the necessity of faith and Baptism, and thereby affirmed at the same time the necessity of the Church which men enter through Baptism as through a door. Hence they could not be saved who, knowing that the Catholic Church was founded as necessary by God through Christ, would refuse either to enter it or to remain in it. [LG 14; cf. Mark 16:16; John 3:5.] 

This isn't some five-hundred year-old "outdated" teaching. My copy of the Catechism of the Catholic Church contains a copy of the signature of Pope John-Paul II "Given October 11, 1992, the thirtieth anniversary of the opening of the Second Vatican Ecumenical Council, in the fourteenth year of my Pontificate." (emphasis added) 

This will really get you ....all of us who do not go to the RC mass every Sunday will burn in hell that includes Protestants!

MISS A MASS, BURN IN HELL 

Around 1000 A.D., attendance at Catholic Mass was made mandatory under penalty of mortal sin. In other words, -- according to the Roman Catholic Church -- if anyone misses just one CATHOLIC Mass (each Sunday and "holy days of obligation" such as Christmas) and does not have that sin forgiven by a Catholic Priest, that person (which includes all Protestants, Eastern Orthodox and Messianic Jews) will spend forever in Hell. 

And finally this is why I renounce the Roman catholic church openly all the time as did the reformers, she is a lying deceitful harlot.....she is the Whore of Babylon! I renounce her as did the protestant reformers. I know I will be saved because I say as in Romans 10:9 If you confess with your mouth that Jesus is Lord and believe in your heart that God raised him from the dead, you will be saved.

I thank God I am now a Reformed protestant and a presbyterian!

Does anyone else have any absurdities of Roman catholicism to share? Please add to this post....


----------



## earl40 (Apr 21, 2012)

Dudley like you I thank The Lord also being delivered out of the RC "church". On a related topic I have brought up the idea that a person who has never heard the gospel by ordinary means WILL ALWAYS BE lost. I was given the retort that God can save any man He wants outside of ordinary means if He wants. I have no problm IF God wants to do such but in your opinion how does ths square with Paul's assertion that ANY mAn will not EVER be saved unless they hear the gospel. I understand from what little I have read that the situation, being saved outside of ordinary means, is possible and this idea goes without saying that God sometimes does exacltly that. Just wanted to hear your opinion. 

PS. I would like to leave babies and the mentaly infirm out of this.


----------



## dudley (Apr 21, 2012)

Joshua said:


> Catholic doctrine teaches that all sorts of antichrists can be saved, including the own "head" of their "church."



Amen Josh...I could not agree more.I renounced my Roman catholic faith" and it's doctrine because it has a "Christian" appearance while not being Christian at all." I renounced her antichrist pope and I can say I experienced like Calvin “a true protestant conversion” in my heart and soul. It is why I am now a Rabid Protestant.The Romanists have a man made religion designed by the papacy for over 1500 years. I am Protestant in conviction and Reformed in doctrine.
Sola Scriptura—The Scriptures alone for matters of faith and practice 
Sola Fide—justification by faith alone 
Sola Gratia—by grace alone 
Solo Christo—in Christ alone 
Soli Deo Gloria—all to the glory of God alone

VI. There is no other Head of the Church but the Lord Jesus Christ:a nor can the Pope of Rome, in any sense be head thereof; but is that Antichrist, that man of sin and son of perdition, that exalteth himself in the Church against Christ, and all that is called God.

2 Thessalonians 2:3-4 (KJV) 

3Let no man deceive you by any means: for that day shall not come, except there come a falling away first, and that man of sin be revealed, the son of perdition; 
4Who opposeth and exalteth himself above all that is called God, or that is worshipped; so that he as God sitteth in the temple of God, shewing himself that he is God. 

As the Roman Empire declined, the power of the Bishop of Rome increased. "The [Roman] emperor saluted him as Father; foreign Churches sustained him as judge in their disputes... till at last the presbyter of Rome... raised his seat above his equals, mounted the throne of the patriarch, and exercised lordship over the heritage of Christ" (Wylie, "History of Protestantism"Volume 1, Book 1, Chapter 2, p. 18). 

Leo the First, considered by some non-Catholic historians to be the First Pope, "proclaimed himself Lord of the Whole Church; advocated Exclusive Universal Papacy; said that Resistance to his authority was a Sure Way to Hell; advocated the Death Penalty for heresy" ("Halley's Bible Handbook", p.770). Thus, the reign of the Church of Rome as Babylon the Great began about the time of the Fall of the Roman Empire (476 AD).

And upon her forehead was a name written, MYSTERY, BABYLON THE GREAT, THE MOTHER OF HARLOTS AND ABOMINATIONS OF THE EARTH"(Revelation 17:5).

Purpose of Babylon the Great: To Seduce the World to Worship Antichrist

The Antichrist, because of his pride, will exalt himself and oppose Christ and His Gospel. The very name "Anti-Christ" should point to the fact that the Antichrist is against Christ.

The Catholic church teaches that the blood of Jesus shed on the cross was not enough to pay for all of your sins. This is why Popes have always said that you need to also pray the Rosary, do penance, go to confession, take Communion, etc. In other words, the Catholic Church rejects the Gospel of Christ, and replaces Jesus and the Bible with a "gospel" of "salvation by good works".

Come Out of Her, My People
Or, Love Alone Will Cause Us to Obey the Command to Separate From Babylon the Great

"Come out of her, My people, that ye be not partakers of her sins, and that ye receive not of her plagues" (Revelation 18:4).

The RC pope is the antichrist and the Roman catholic church is the Whore of Babylon and a Harlot of Satan. I abhor and renounce the RCC and the pope as did the reformers. 

I thank God that by His grace I was saved from her and able to come out of her. I am thankful that I am now a Reformed Protestant! By Gods Amazing grace, no merit of mine!


----------



## earl40 (Apr 21, 2012)

Joshua said:


> Catholic doctrine teaches that all sorts of antichrists can be saved, including the own "head" of their "church."




I was an antichist at one time.


----------



## J. Dean (Apr 21, 2012)

Joshua said:


> Catholic doctrine teaches that all sorts of antichrists can be saved, including the own "head" of their "church."



Right, but the point of this I think is that non-Christendom practicioners can also gain eternal life. For example, if one is a good Buddhist or Hindu one can inherit eternal life. 

What I would ask is whether or not devout Catholics are even aware of this theology. My great aunt was probably more Catholic than the pope; she probably thought that I as a Protestant was on my way to hell. Were she around today, I don't think she'd be too keen on this theology. 

And I'm pretty sure Vatican I Catholics don't subscribe to it either.


----------



## glazer1972 (May 8, 2012)

They would be wrong too.


----------



## O'GodHowGreatThouArt (May 8, 2012)

The RCC must have taken a puff of whatever drug the humanist movement is smoking.

How they were able to draw that conclusion from a biblical standpoint and even from the writings of the popes (among other things) is completely beyond my comprehension.


----------

